# Powell Signs with the Clippers



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> Free agent forward Josh Powell will sign a three-year contract with the Los Angeles Clippers today, HoopsHype.com has learned.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47581/20070813/powell_to_join_clippers/

Why would they sign a borderline NBA player to a 3 year contract? Better not be fully guaranteed or this is just stupid as hell. I know he isn't better than James Singleton who they let go for nothing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

hilarious. This guy not only isnt better than singleton, but isnt even better than thornton. So what do they do? Sign him for 3 years, when they really needed a PF/C, not another PF/SF. If we thought we needed another PF/SF, then why give up singleton...a guy cheaper than powell, way cheaper than thornton, and who already knows the offense.

The latest in a line of strange moves by the clippers. IMO, this is not a vote of confidence for thornton. All this talk about thornton being ready to go, why get another guy who plays the same position? They should have went after a PF/C


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

I think Powell is mostly a PF who can play a little bit of center, he certainly isn't a SF and won't play a minute there, but that doesn't exclude this from being a stupid signing.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

I think sterling let go of his pocket book a little too much.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

Interesting. I would assume the deal includes a team option for one or two of the years. Supposedly, I was reading, that he was getting a lot of good offers for the best European clubs this off-season. He will put up better stats than last year, him being a big guy and being on GS was the problem. Should be interesting to see how he pans out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

**** it who cares, once again , they are trying....i think thats better than nothing.....and hmmmm any chance we go really small and have Kaman come off the bench or something???
maybe something like 
Sam
Cuttino
Corey
Thornton or Powell 
Kaman 

???

at this point with Brand out people really shouldnt get pissed n **** cuz i mean really we are desperate ANYTHING can help us ....even if its a stupid move like this one..(according to you guys) IT IS BETTER THAN NOTHING, it shows me atleast, that sterling is trying, even though he may be failing miserably hahaha

HE IS TRYING !!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

I don't understand why you'd sign a guy to a three-year contract when there's two dozen clones of him in the D-League.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WflY-rtJQq8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WflY-rtJQq8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

its that guy right with the block???

he looks pretty big to me....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



Rawse said:


> I don't understand why you'd sign a guy to a three-year contract when there's two dozen clones of him in the D-League.


:lol:


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

I dont think Powell plays SF at all. Man....we released Singleton before Brand got injured. Thats suck!!!! Why sign Powell for 3 freaking years? I rather we play Paul Davis....I mean what the difference does it make? 
I hope Davis and Korolev both step up big time.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



matador1238 said:


> I dont think Powell plays SF at all. Man....we released Singleton before Brand got injured. Thats suck!!!! Why sign Powell for 3 freaking years? I rather we play Paul Davis....I mean what the difference does it make?
> I hope Davis and Korolev both step up big time.....


there were a couple times i saw Korolev play (usually in blowouts) that he showed promise, but then there were other times that he looked like a guy that didnt belong in the league...like really really sorry....
so damn who knows.....i would really really like him to develop and what better than the upcoming season when we actually need all the help we can get...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

At least the FO isn't fully on vacation. My best guess is years 2/3 both have team options, just like Singleton's and Ross'. From what I've seen of Powell, he seems like a flat out banger, so it's not a horrible signing, mainly since he is still young and could improve. Josh is a sole PF, he won't be able to survive at the SF imo. 

There's much more moves to come imo.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

It doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but I doubt it's time to judge it just yet.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

this is really a wtf move. atleast you know clippers are commited to spending money but then again, our team is just 2 injuries away from complete implosion (maggette and cassell) and due to their history, its bound to happen. 

hello rebuilding....again


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

Oh well.....lets just hope Powell can play.....if he can give us some rebounds, toughness, energy and defense off the bench, that will help alot. Cant we release A. William already? GEeezz....


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



qross1fan said:


> At least the FO isn't fully on vacation. My best guess is years 2/3 both have team options, just like Singleton's and Ross'. From what I've seen of Powell, he seems like a flat out banger, so it's not a horrible signing, mainly since he is still young and could improve. Josh is a sole PF, he won't be able to survive at the SF imo.
> 
> *There's much more moves to come imo.*



What gives you that impression? Just curious.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What gives you that impression? Just curious.


He's always hoping they'll trade maggette.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



qross1fan said:


> At least the FO isn't fully on vacation. My best guess is years 2/3 both have team options, just like Singleton's and Ross'. From what I've seen of Powell, he seems like a flat out banger, so it's not a horrible signing, mainly since he is still young and could improve. Josh is a sole PF, he won't be able to survive at the SF imo.
> 
> There's much more moves to come imo.


Actually, this just proves the opposite. The FO has no clue. Did they even have a gameplan for the offseason? None of these moves make any sense and it all started with the draft. Powell is a scrub and I cant believe we gave up on SIngleton for this piece of crap.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



leidout said:


> He's always hoping they'll trade maggette.


Really? I'm hoping they trade him? Pretty weird though because I've said no to mainly every proposal this offseason I've heard from people involving Corky. Do you even know why I wanted him dealt? It was pretty simple, he disrupted the team chemistry earlier in the year and brought distractions.



DaFranchise said:


> Actually, this just proves the opposite. The FO has no clue. Did they even have a gameplan for the offseason? None of these moves make any sense and it all started with the draft. Powell is a scrub and I cant believe we gave up on SIngleton for this piece of crap.


How do you know they didn't have a game plan? You don't, because Elton's injury was *unexpected*, meaning, their plans would have been changed greatly. Was Elton injured when James was let go? Who's to say Powell doesn't do well? 

Let's say you were the GM, before Elton's injury, you had a nice gameplan for the offseason, which involved filling our holes at the guard position, but then, your premier PF goes down, you'd have stuck with the same gameplan? Get the hell out of here.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



matador1238 said:


> I dont think Powell plays SF at all. Man....we released Singleton before Brand got injured. Thats suck!!!! Why sign Powell for 3 freaking years? I rather we play Paul Davis....I mean what the difference does it make?
> I hope Davis and Korolev both step up big time.....


hate to bust you guys bubble but,

maybe powell is beter than davis???????!!!!!!!?????!!!!!!!!

he definately plays with more energy and they say his mid-range game is consistant...we'll see...

i mean, look at that blocked shot...
davis couldn't do that to a fifth grader...vada


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

the reason i call powell a SF/PF is because most websites i have seen list him as either that, or "F" which means he plays both forward positions.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



yamaneko said:


> the reason i call powell a SF/PF is because most websites i have seen list him as either that, or "F" which means he plays both forward positions.


That does not mean he plays SF. NBA.com has Dwight Howard listed at Forward, he is definitely not a SF.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



MR. VADA said:


> hate to bust you guys bubble but,
> 
> maybe powell is beter than davis???????!!!!!!!?????!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah...but that was just one play. Powell didnt see much action in the league like Davis. We dont know how good he is. Davis on the other hand might not be as athletic, but he knows the system better. 
I really dont mind we sign Powell, it seems like he has potential. I just dont like its a 3 year deal. If its not gurantee money, then its all good. I hope he turns out better than Davis. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*

well, i hope hes more of a pure pf, obviously im tired of the SF/PF on this team. I hope that his weight is wrong too..if he is taller than singleton and thornton, he might be on the lean side. 

Ill stick him in at PF over davis i think, but lets see if he can pick up the offense


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/jpowell_070814.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today signed free agent forward Josh Powell, Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor announced. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not released.





> Not drafted following two years at North Carolina State, Powell played in two games for Russian club Lokomotiv-Rostov in 2003-04 before finishing the season with Euroride Scafati of the Italian Lega 2. In 2004-05, Powell averaged 16.6 points and 11.9 rebounds for Italy’s Pepsi Caserta.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, that leaves us with the following depth chart of players under contract:

PG: Sam Cassell | Brevin Knight | Shaun Livingston
SG: Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross
SF: Corey Maggette | Al Thornton
PF: Tim Thomas | Josh Powell | Elton Brand
CE: Chris Kaman | Paul Davis | Aaron Williams

That leaves us with 2 open roster spots, and Korolev supposably agreed to a contract, but haven't heard anything else, we still have some of the MLE left to use, and have Diaz, Jordan, Conroy's rights, one of which might be signed, along with a longshot possibility of Sofoklis. I wonder where we'll go from here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually think that Powell will break out with the Clippers a la Mikki Moore. He has more of a polished offensive game than Moore, and I think he could be a solid reserve in the league.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

speaking of lakers i read a hilarious article the other day on realgm or something that said the clippers have no chance to make the playoffs unless somehow the clippers can pull off a maggette for kwame brown trade. ROFL. That might have made my week right there. Most hilarious thing ever. 

Powell on the other hand, i wonder if he has kwame upside. Not that its anything that spectacular, but for a minimum wage guy, if he could play like kwame, id be more than happy


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Powell To Join Clippers With a 3 year contract*



qross1fan said:


> Really? I'm hoping they trade him? Pretty weird though because I've said no to mainly every proposal this offseason I've heard from people involving Corky. Do you even know why I wanted him dealt? It was pretty simple, he disrupted the team chemistry earlier in the year and brought distractions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YO, you grew some big balls now that you are an ASSISTANT Mod. I didnt even know Mod had assistants. I know that was your life long dream but pipe it down little one becuase you are embarrasing yourself. Our off season was CRAP even before EB got hurt. That was just the icing on the cake and it may be a blessing in disguise. We had ZERO chance of making the Playoffs out of the West even witha HEALTHY EB. Now we have a shot at adding a real talent when we get a Top 3 pick.


----------

